# ebay, what would you do?



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello all,
I recently purchased a slot on ebay that was advertised as no split posts. When the car arrived it had a rear post that was split and the screw will not hold. I contacted the seller and he said return it but would not refund the shipping I spent getting it here or sending it back. I told him that his listing was miss-represented and that wasn't fair. His next reply was " It's only a couple of dollars to return it. What do you want from me?". Well I look at it that he charged me $5.00 shipping + I have to spend another couple dollars to return something I never would have bid on if he was honest. I decided to keep the car because it wasn't a lot of money and it will make a good runner. Here's the question, should I leave negative feedback, neutral, or just forget about it? 


Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

file claim NOW


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> file claim NOW


That did cross my mind. I have filed claims before when larger somes of money were involved. For what I spent it wasn't that bad of a car and is why I decided to keep it. If the guy had admitted a mistake and apologized I probably would have forgot about it.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tell him to send you something to make up for your loss, its the least he could do....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

IMHO...Letting it slide is exactly why we are... where we are. 

Eventually poor service, bad attitudes and premeditated ommissions of condition become the status quo!


----------



## Justin B (Jul 24, 2009)

I would give him a chance to make it right.. but if he doesn't rate him accordingly. It doesn't help you but it lets the next guy know to be more careful or to not deal with this seller.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*-neg.*


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Justin said it exactly, and Bill is right also. Yea, it may not be THAT big a deal but if you let it slide then youre expected to let it all slide.


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

I sell on ebay occasionally and if I made an error like that I would take it back and reimburse the shipping for the buyers trouble or offer a partial refund if they didn't want to return it. 
Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm going to leave NEG.

Bob


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yup Bob. Neg for sure.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

METZ said:


> ...His next reply was " It's only a couple of dollars to return it. What do you want from me? "


He's asking you what you want.

" I want a refund for the full purchase price & the shipping for you wasting my time."

If he won't do that.

" Then why did you ask me what I want ? "

__________________


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

There are a lot of variables so I would say if it wasn't close then a NEG would be appropriate. You did keep it so I might go with the grey button and tell others to beware that item was not as described. I have sold junkyards and listed them as that "Junkyard." When the buyer recieved it he wanted a refund because it was all junk he said. DUH. A refund was given and positive feedback was left by all parties. I gave them to a good friend and went on. You gotta pick your battles as some sellers just don't even know what they got. Some are scum trying to pass junk on and they do need to be exposed. Look through the items sold and feedback before you slam him or her. David


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've gotten my share of turds off eBay. Some sellers were very easy to work with and others total pricks.

If the item was not as described and not damaged in shipping, the seller should be sending you a full refund including the shipping AND telling you to keep the car OR pay you the shipping to return it.

What would I do?

Open a PayPal dispute and request a refund of all funds paid.

Esclate the dispute to a claim as soon as possible under the dispute system.

PayPay will very likely force you to return the item. Send the seller back his empty shipping box with delivery confirmation.

You may only be refunded the amount paid less the shipping/handling, but you will still have the car.

Leave a negative feedback on eBay.

My method requires one to lie, but at least you recover some of the money paid and the item dosen't get re-listed for another buyer to deal with. As eBay's polices keep driving out small time, low volume sellers, more buyers will demand a level of service more inline with a retail outfit than a Mom & Pop working out of the basement. The sooner sellers figure this out the better.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

twolff said:


> My method requires one to lie, but at least you recover some of the money paid and the item dosen't get re-listed for another buyer to deal with. As eBay's polices keep driving out small time, low volume sellers, more buyers will demand a level of service more inline with a retail outfit than a Mom & Pop working out of the basement. The sooner sellers figure this out the better.


Don't do that. That may be what started the problem in the first place.


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

I sent another message to the seller:

"I bid on your car in good faith that your description was correct (no split posts). Yes you offered to take it back which is good but only for the sale price which means I will be out the $5.00 you charged for shipping + more shipping and my time to send it back to you. Furthermore you have not apologized or showed any sympathy for the error. My maximum bid for this car was more then the selling price which means I was willing to go a lot higher, thankfully it didn't. I am not going to file a claim for this small dollar amount and I am not going to waste my time returning it and be out $7.00 or more for both shipping charges. I am going to leave appropriate feedback which will be neutral since I decided to keep the car and attempt to make a repair on it. 

Bob"


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Very respectible reply. You can't go wrong with a reply like that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a twist

Send the car to Model Murdering for a "colormatched fool Bob Beers repair" and send that seller a bill!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

METZ said:


> I sent another message to the seller: I am going to leave appropriate feedback which will be neutral since I decided to keep the car and attempt to make a repair on it.
> 
> Bob"


This guy deserves a negative..... He misrepresented the car, and wants to make a profit by getting the car back and getting paid to ship it to you? You're being way too kind my friend.

He deserves the neg, give it to him. Anything else and he wins...


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

You don't want to let him get the best of you.

Eventually one of your replies might have to be,
something about pounding sand where the sun don't shine.

But that would be just to get his blood pressure up.

__________________


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't think I'd have been that nice either. The least he could do would be to refund a portion of your winning bid due to the condition being misrepresented. We're not talking about a small split if it won't even hold a screw. That is deliberate deception, and he shouldn't be allowed to get away with it.


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

I know I'm being to nice. I looked through his feedback and it was pretty solid, only a couple issues. Someone gave him a neutral for too much shipping and he retaliated wth a negative, back when you could still do that. His feedback shows 100 % and over 500 points. I figured with that good of feedback he might be a decent guy. I'm trying to get him to realize you can't do business this way. This is the 3rd oppurtunity for him to get it right. I'm awaiting his reply and he still might get the negative.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think boosa's feedback is 100%, and I know what most people think of him. I've done business with guys with terrible feedback that have been victims of "ebay newbie" feedback and they have been excellent. Unfortunately, I have been jacked by guys with 100%, I just got hosed by a guy who did the worst pack job I have ever seen turning a mint car into something nice with a whacked up roof.. He basically ignored me until I posted the neg. and his suggestion was that I claim it with the post office, because it's apparently the fault of the mail carrier when you just set a car inside a hard case and let it float loose for 1500 miles and 3 days.... 

It shouldn't really matter what his feedback is, it's all about what he deserves... his attitude was all wrong with you for someone who essentially lied in his description.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Best eBay sellers*

We could start a list naming the best eBay sellers each of us has dealt with over the years. This may be real helpful to those who are new or don't buy that often.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I vote for tar and feathers!


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Here was the response to my last message. 

"Ok Bob, the car was only 20.00 bucks. Yes I made a mistake by not mentioning the post. But you want me to Pay you to keep the car? The bumpers are woth 10.00 the chasiss is worth 9-$10.00 the body must be worth something.The tough ones wheels and tires are worth at least $5.00. See my point. "

I never asked for him to pay me to keep it. I was complaining about him not reimburising the shipping to and from, it was his error. Still no apology either. Maybe this is how he does business. He leaves out the bad items and hopes no one complains and if you do complain you get a brake down of what he thinks it's worth. Can I get a Whoaaa NEGATIVE!!! ???


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll give ya a HUGE whooooooaaaaaaaa NEGATIVE!

Plus the tar and feathers Bill Mentioned......


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

What is the seller's eBay ID? One or more of the folks here may have had dealings with him before.

You should open a PayPal dispute ASAP. Sometimes that is all it takes.


----------



## 67CamaroSS (Aug 15, 2009)

you are a loit nicer than i would have been but if you are fine with it, thats all that matters


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The indignity of it all*

Puny Ebay maggot...

Sadly he doesnt realize that there is a small army of devout slot-a-holics standing at the ready with pitch forks and torches. The werd on this turd will be around the planet with the flick of the mouses tail. 

Interestingly, when provoked, he rattled off a litany of what each module of your purchase is worth should you try and waste some more of your precious time by attempting to redeem it's value by parting it out. So at that point it's pert near impossible for him to play the "me just dummy....me not see...so sowee!".... broken screw post card.

Additionally I'd take a really close look at whether or not those VALUABLE bumpers are re-poped or re-attached "non matching numbers versions" LOL!

Oooooooh!.... "it's got "Tuff Ones" wheels and tires"...what is this guy? ....in fourth grade remedial studies?

...All that's good for is scagging them up with a puller ifnya try and get them off the axle. (they will be shrunk to the axle tighter than a frog's butt if they are original)

Thankfully for this cull; who incidentally, by right of emminent entitlement seems to think that you should pay for his mistakes, your are to kind to grind his nose into the poopy he made on the rug.


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

You guys are killing me!

So I guess this all boils down to what the seller is responsible for if there is a gross error in the listing. Should he refund all shipping costs? I don't know what the accepted practice is in regards to ebay. Anybody know? 
I sold a car part on ebay one time that had a problem. It was my fault because I didn't look it over closely. The buyer saw the problem right away and emailed me. The part sold for $25.00 which I now new should have only been worth $10.00. Rather then ship it back here from CA I gave him a full refund which included shipping cost and he was very happy. I'm sure that he would buy from me again. 
LTjet mentioned listing all the good ebay sellers. I have often thought that would be good but would probably never happen. It does seem that the true test of a good seller is there actions when things go wrong. 

Oh, He did get the Negative feedback.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------

